# Have stopped getting notification of replys



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have just stopped getting notification of replys to subscribed threads. I have checked my settings and i am still on instant reply.

Have created a thread, reply'd on someone elses thread, and just subscribed to a thread, and am still not getting any notification.

Can anyone help.

thanks


----------

